# Goopy Eye



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

My just-turned-one year old has had a goopy eye the past four mornings. When she wakes up, she can't open her eyes; her lashes are stuck together! It does not seem particularly goopy throughout the day. Her eye is not pink inside. From what I understand of pink eye, the eye would likely be pink - and itchy? Would a blocked duct last this long? When I am wiping her eyes, would that help open the duct if that were it?

I am a little mystified, and if anyone has ideas, that would be helpful!

Thanks!

also posted in health and healing...also thinking, maybe this is normal? just looking for others' experience to reassure me in that case!
_______________


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

A blocked duct could last that long. Just gently wipe the goop out (saline solution and cotton balls is what we use), being sure to wipe from inside to outside so you don't encourage bacteria to go into the eye/tearduct area. You can also massage her ducts by gently running a thumb along under her eye, from the inside corner down along the side of her nose. My son got this lots and lots during his first 15-16 months, and it's gradually decreased in frequency as he's gotten older.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

Are you BF? Squirting a little breastmilk in the eye will help clear-up any viral or bacterial infection.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I wouldnt neccisarly look for the eye to be pink if your worried about pink eye (aka conjunctivitus) but if the eye goop was green, then its a definite infection. DS1 has had "pink eye" twice, and both times, the eye goop and/or crusties is green, but the eye itself was not pink, red or itchy.


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

The same thing happened to my little guy when shortly after he turned one. His eye was crusted shut for two mornings in a row. On the second day, I took him to the doctor and it was pink eye.


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

For my DS, serious eye goop is always the pre-cursor to head congestion.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks! i did try to squirt breast milk in her eyes - she was not impressed...we'll give that another try today!


----------



## Ligeia (Jul 24, 2006)

Bm works pretty well but you have to be diligent, at least so it would seem from my experience with my ds. We had to do it like every time he nursed but it cleared up his eye!


----------

